# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Спонтанность

## Irina

Все мы совершаем время от времени непредвиденные и непредсказуемые поступки. А что же такое спонтанность? Что движет нами в такие минуты? Спонтанные ли вы люди?

----------


## Irina

Я спонтанный человек. Могу в один момент собраться и двинуть на край света. Что движет мной в такой момент? Наверное сиюминутное очень сильное внутреннее желание. А вот почему так иногда происходит и откуда это желание берется - не знаю.

----------


## multiarc

В какой-то степени спонтанный. Что движет спонтанностью точно сказать нельзя. Когда это происходит кажется, что эмоция сыграла свою роль, но с другой стороны, ведь мы всё осознаём и в любом случае её заметили, соответственно успели оценить. Но чаще бывает, что желание исходит глубже сознательного, когда ты понимаешь, если понимаешь вообще, что на самом деле тебя побудило на поступок только после того как ты его сделаешь. Ну ещё думаю что оказывает какое-то влияние бессознательное, только об этом очень мало известно.

----------


## Asteriks

Спонтанность? Надо с словаре прочитать, что за оно. Спонтанный человек... Такого не слышала. Всё же кажется, что это не про меня. Спонтанно идея может прийти, а поступить спонтанно - это как-то не укладывается в голове.

----------


## Irina

*Спонтанность* (лат.  — самопроизвольный) — самопроизвольность; характеристика процессов, вызванных не внешними влияниями, а внутренними причинами; самодеятельность, способность активно действовать под влиянием внутренних побуждений.

Иногда спонтанно могу сделать подарки близким, порадовать друзей. Купить торт и цветы для мамы. Да ещё много чего могу сделать в душевном порыве. Главное не делать плохих поступков в такой момент.

----------

